# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Samsung CLP-310 Color Laser Printer

## nkarama

Λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά το photo conductor τα έχει παίξει μιας και έχει τυπώσει εκατοντάδες φορές την ίδια σελίδα, με αποτέλεσμα αυτή να φαίνετε σε όλες τις εκτυπώσεις. 
Εχει και το hack για να μηδενίζει την ζωή των τόνερ...
Παραλαβή μετά απο συνενόηση.

----------


## moutoulos



----------

